# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  A und O

## Indra

I came across the next phrase recently 
Autorit

----------


## ST

я по Немецки нихт фирштейн..но вроде А и О значит Альфа и Омега...что то из библии. Типа-авторитет в России-это все.

----------


## kt_81

> я по Немецки нихт фирштейн..но вроде А и О значит Альфа и Омега...что то из библии.

 Yes, that's correct. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alpha_and_ ... tianity%29   

> Типа-авторитет в России-это все.

 Yes, that pretty much sums it up. 
Literally:
"Authority is the A and O in Russia".

----------


## VendingMachine

Audorid

----------


## Indra

Ага, други, дошло. Смысл-то был понятен - смутило само выражение

----------


## Indra

Битте, ich brauche Hilfe noch einmal  ::  
Rammstein w

----------


## kt_81

Смысл правильный, перевод - не совсем. 
"Раммштайн не были бы Раммштайном, не окажись эта сцена на Live-DVD." 
Звучит может несколько необычно, но это по моему на первый взгляд максимально приближенный перевод.   

> Как перевести wieder в таком контексте?

 Глагол - sich wiederfinden, то есть дословно "(снова) найти себя".  
Ich finde mich wieder
Ich habe mich wiedergefunden
Ich fand mich wieder 
1. значение - "оказаться".
Причем НЕ в смысле "выясниться, что" 
Er hat den ganzen Abend gesoffen und fand sich am n

----------


## Indra

спасиб *kt_81* 
вот что пишет лингво 
wiederfinden _1. находить, обретать (вновь) 2. ( ) прийти в себя; овладеть собой_ 
и кстати к англ find oneself тоже очень кудрявое определение _найти свое призвание, "обрести себя"_
твое объяснение гораздо понятнее словарной статьи  ::

----------


## kt_81

> спасиб *kt_81* 
> вот что пишет лингво 
> wiederfinden [i]1. находить, обретать (вновь)

 Das ist aber "wiederfinden", also nicht reflexiv. (ohne "sich")   

> твое объяснение гораздо понятнее словарной статьи

   ::

----------


## Indra

А еще порция безумного немецкого  ::  
Das Portr

----------


## kt_81

[quote=Indra]А еще порция безумного немецкого  ::  
Das Portr

----------


## Indra

*kt_81*
тысяча поцелуев  ::    

> "Уж слишком Раммштайн как глобальная марка освободились от банальных принуждений своей отрасли, что бы и там не мочь не соблюдать табу".

 Т. е. имеется в виду, что табу нарушаются и в их собственной отрасли в том числе? (это хорошо легло бы на общий смысл статьи) Здесь точно "соблюдать", а не "разрушать"?

----------


## kt_81

> *kt_81*
> тысяча поцелуев

 Посылаю тебе луч  благодарности.  ::    

> "Уж слишком Раммштайн как глобальная марка освободились от банальных принуждений своей отрасли, что бы и там не мочь не соблюдать табу".

 
Давай сначала разберёмся с терминологией: 
* табу - Tabu
* соблюдать табу - Tabu beachten/einhalten *не соблюдать* табу - Tabu nicht beachten/nicht einhalten/*brechen*!!!
* отменить/устранить/*"разрушить"* табу - Tabu *abschaffen* 
Последние 2 не одинаковы. Можно проехать на красный, можно остановиться. А можно и на светофоре вылезти и спилить столб вместе со светофором. 
Теперь о конструкции *..., als dass ...*  
Seine Angst ist zu stark, als dass er den ersten Schritt wagen k

----------


## Оля

> P.S:  Не волнуйся, в нормальной, повседневной речи 99% всех немцев или просто не в состоянии построитъ такое предложение "на лету" или принципиально не могут - даже на бумаге.

 Только русские могут выстраивать безупречные фразы на родном языке немцев  ::

----------


## Indra

*kt_81*
получается, als dass точный антоним ohne zu ...или я путаю теплое с мягким  ::

----------


## kt_81

> Только русские могут выстраивать безупречные фразы на родном языке немцев

 В этом, кстати, что-то есть. Когда изучаешь неродной язык, то получается как-бы "вид со стороны". Понимаешь и видишь такие сплетения и механизмы, о которых носители никогда не догадываются, если конечно не изучают германистику или ещё там что.. 
Еще один интересный фактор - и хороший и плохой одновременно - это сравнительная нестабильность немецкого языка. В том же например испанском неправильно использованное время или ошибка в субхунтиве(это ихний "коньюктив")/индикативе носителями сразу замечается. В немецком в то время сами носители часто говорят неграммотно.
Мало того, что некоторые формы времен и коньюктива сегодня полностью заменяют друг друга, то есть являются редундантными, есть куча примеров, когда те варинты партиципов и коньюктивов являются неправильными (по Дудену) но применяются направо и налево, а правильные из-за этого катастрофально режут слух.   

> Т. е. имеется в виду, что табу нарушаются и в их собственной отрасли в том числе? (это хорошо легло бы на общий смысл статьи)

 Отрасль и табу тут не взаимодействуют. Смысл: они в своей отрасли стали слишком большими фигурами, что-бы придерживаться всяких правил. Как я понимаю, это относится к предыдущему предложению в статье. Что Раммштайн сами выбирают журналистов и имеют последнее слово относительно статей о них итд. Какие-нибудь кандидаты из немецкого аналога "Фабрики звезд" не могут себе такое позволить, это скорее всякие бульварные газеты ими управляют, чем наоборот.   

> *kt_81*
> получается, als dass точный антоним ohne zu ...или я путаю теплое с мягким

 Хмм.. Приведи пример, пожалуйста, как ты имеешь это ввиду. "ohne zu" по идее прямой аналог испанского sin + Infinitiv и английского without + -ing (из знакомых мне языков). Ну и русского "не + -ая" 
Ich lief weg, ohne mich umzudrehen.
Я убегал, не обoрачиваясь. 
K

----------


## Оля

[quote=kt_81] 

> Только русские могут выстраивать безупречные фразы на родном языке немцев

 В этом кстате что-то есть.[/quote:2g5j3rv7]
Да я и не шутила   ::    
P.S. А в ТОМ кстате?...   ::

----------


## kt_81

::  
Блин, сегодня длинный день был. Да еще и 3х-часовой урок французкого, бедный мой мозг.. А что, слово "кстат" реально есть?  ::

----------


## Indra

> Originally Posted by Indra  *kt_81*
> получается, als dass точный антоним ohne zu ...или я путаю теплое с мягким    Хмм.. Приведи пример, пожалуйста, как ты имеешь это ввиду.

 Ну, я имею в виду, что als dass вводит условие, без чего не может обойтись главное действие, а ohne zu  - наоборот, то, без чего главное действие обходится.

----------


## Indra

Вот еще три вопроса, я уже почти заканчиваю  ::  
1.По смыслу фраза о том, как камера ловит крупным планом мимолетное выражение лица солиста при съемке концерта
So nahe kommt man dem Mann, der bekennt, er hasse es, angestarrt zu werden, wohl in den seltensten F

----------


## kt_81

> Ну, я имею в виду, что als dass вводит условие, без чего не может обойтись главное действие, а ohne zu  - наоборот, то, без чего главное действие обходится.

 В принципе нет. Эти 2 конструкции относятся к разным разделам грамматики. 
ohne zu <-> nicht ohne zu 
Normalerweise fahren sie duch die W

----------


## Indra

*kt_81*
большое спасибо от лица русского рамм-фэндома и последние неясности  ::   
was Mexikaner so alles f

----------


## kt_81

[quote=Indra]
was Mexikaner so alles f

----------


## Indra

Да, с названием DVD V

----------


## kt_81

[quote=Indra]
Wer schon immer wissen wollte, ob es beim allabendlichen Spiel mit dem  Feuer ab und an zu Verletzungen kommt, wie die B

----------


## Indra

большое-пребольшое данк  ::

----------


## kt_81

Immer wieder gerne.

----------


## Indra

И еще порция непоняток
1.grenz

----------


## kt_81

[quote=Indra]И еще порция непоняток
1.grenz

----------


## Indra

Спасибо большое  ::  вот контекст к последнему предложению 

> Нет, ни в коем случае не "отрывки". Но что точно, не могу сказать, надо больше контекста. Haltung это много чего - поведение, состояние тела (в смысле позы), могу представить, что иногда изпользуется в значении "мнение" (от "Was halten Sie davon?"), хотя никогда не слыхал.

 Welche Szenen gefallen dir als Produzent des Gesamtwerks auf V

----------


## kt_81

[quote=Indra]Спасибо большое  ::  вот контекст к последнему предложению 

> Нет, ни в коем случае не "отрывки". Но что точно, не могу сказать, надо больше контекста. Haltung это много чего - поведение, состояние тела (в смысле позы), могу представить, что иногда изпользуется в значении "мнение" (от "Was halten Sie davon?"), хотя никогда не слыхал.

 Welche Szenen gefallen dir als Produzent des Gesamtwerks auf V

----------


## Indra

*kt_81*
Ты уже так здорово помог, неудобно тебя грузить.  ::  Я просто передам что-то такое по смыслу. 
посмотреть можно тут http://www.rammstein-austria.com/band/i ... agazin.htm
тут постраничные сканы - самая верхняя статья Metal Hammer 12/06 (Grenz

----------


## Оля

> Может, Оля чего надумает? Если только это одно слово - название, то "Не зная/имея границ" мне кажется элегантным.

 Мне кажется, это название следует переводить на русский в зависимости от того, о чем идет речь в статье.

----------


## Indra

Речь о мировом турне Раммштайна, вышедшем на ДВД, концертных записях из разных стран. Что все-таки ближе к grenz

----------


## Оля

[quote=Indra]Речь о мировом турне Раммштайна, вышедшем на ДВД, концертных записях из разных стран. Что все-таки ближе к grenz

----------


## Indra

"нарушая"  ::  Раммштайн - очень провокативная сама по себе группа, и название подходит прекрасно

----------


## kt_81

Aaa, "Metal Heart"...  ::  Знаю, знаю. Когда-то металом увлекался немного и почитывал. 
Насчет Haltungen. Это по смыслу текста - отношение/мнение к чему-либо. То есть как-бы ответ на вопросы "Was halten Sie davon?" "Wie stehen Sie dazu?" итд. То есть примерно 1:1 то, что в английском описывается словом attitude. 
Насчет grend

----------

